# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Istanbul kelimesinin kökeni ve özellikleri

## anau

*İSTANBUL KELİMESİNİN KÖKENİ VE ÖZELLİKLERİ*18 EKİM 2014 CAVUS BİR YORUM YAPIN
İstanbulCONSTANTİNOPOLİS ciler !..


Batının büyük hayallerinden biri, Bizansı yeniden kurmaktır. Bu amaçla her fırsatta
 Konstatinopl  derler
Dinsel kişiler ise , bu adın  kökeninin Grek olduğunu anımsatmak için- tamamını söylerler : KONSTANTİNOPOLİSPatrik sınıfı , dinsel kişiler buna dikkat ederler.
Bu kentin tarihteki ilk adının, OY-OĞ olduğunu ve bu adın, Marmara bölgesinde ilk kurulan Ön-Türk ÖDÜSü ( devleti ) OY-URTUM ATINın başkenti olduğunu görmüştük.

Bundan sonraki adın ise, İSTANBUL oluğunu fakat bu adın, 18nci yüzyılda yaşamış olan Selanikli gramerci Romanos Nikeferosun , Grekçe ,  şehre demek olan EİS-TİN POLİNden uydurduğunu yazmıştık. Anlattığına göre, Türkler şehrin kapısına geldiklerinde nöbetçi sorarmış:

nereye gidiyorsun?..;Türk de cevap verirmiş
EİS-TİN POLİN Şehre?Bu yutturma çok ciddi bilimsel kitaplarda yer almıştır.
Yalnız tüm dünya değil, bizim tarihçiler de bunu kabullenmişlerdirNe acı ?..
Tarihe bir göz atalım;

· İstanbulun 1453de alınışından önce, 2nci Murat zamanında kentin adı İSTANBULdur
( Osman Turan )

· 10cu yüzyılda yaşamış olan tarihçi Mesudî,  efembeih Velii-işref  adlı kitabında bu şehre BULEN dendiğini, resmî dilde ASTAN-BULEN adının kullanıldığını yazar,

· 14ncü yüzyılda İBNİ BATTUDA, İZTANBUL ;

· 14ncü yüzyıl yazarlarına VARTANın Ermenice coğrafyasında ESDAMPOL,

· 15nci yüzyılda , seyyah J. Slimberger, İSTAMBOLİ, STAMBOL şekillerinde görürüz.( Prof.A.Erzen ).

İstanbul sözcüğünü alalım bu iki parçadan oluşur İSTAN ve BUL

İSTAN, ön-türkçede  tanrı katına AS/ılı olan , yani cennette AS/ılı olamayı ifade eden AS/qan kökenden gelirAS/tan, AS/pan , günümüzde AS/üman olmuştur.
( Kazım Mirşan )

· Hititlerde İSTANU adını taşıyan bir gök tanrısı vardır. Bu, HATTİlerdeki ESTANUnun mirasıdır.( E.Akurgal, Anadolu Kültür tarihi, Tübitak 1967 )

· Orta Asyada Tufan kentinin yakınıda ASTANA ( Osmanlıca ASİTANE ) kenti vardır

· Güney doğu Anadoluda Murat suyu üzerinde Şey Saitin babasının gömüldüğü tepenin adı ASTANdır
( M.Toker, Şeyh Sait İsyanı )

· Kazakistan, adı BEŞBALIK olan başketinin adını ASTANAya çevirmiştir. İSTANın kökenindeki ASTANı bulduk. şimdi de BULu arayalım.

Ön-Türklerin ilk büyük konfederasyonu BİR-OY BÏLin başkentinin adı

· AT-OĞI BOLIQtır. Bolıq, site demektir.

· Kazakistanda bizim Beş Balık dediğimzi kentin adı BÏŞ-BOLIQtur.

· Anadoluda, bu ad BOLU olmuştur.

· Aral gölü yakınıda bri kentin adı Can  BOLdur.

ASTAN ve BOLIQ kelimelerini içeren üç kent .

· K(ESTAN)- POL ..Trakya

· K(ASTAN)- BOLUKastamonuve nihayet

· ASTAN -BOLIQİSTANBUL

Astana, zamanla, İSTAN ya da SİTAN haline dönüşmüş Acemce olduğu sanılmıştır, aslında son ek halinde ülke adlarının sonuna gelir.

· ArabİSTAN, YunanİSTAN, ErmeniSTAN, TürkİSTAN, BulgarİSTANFrengİSTAN ( frenk, Frank ülkesi..Batı ) vb

Halûk TARCAN

----------

